# HOT TAMALE!!!



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

hmmm, not sure what to think other than after 30 or so years I still hate jet ski's messing around where I fish and now it looks like I'm gonna have a reason to start hating kayaker's for the same reason. When will it end. :-/


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> hmmm, not sure what to think other than after 30 or so years I still hate jet ski's messing around where I fish and now it looks like I'm gonna have a reason to start hating kayaker's for the same reason.  When will it end.  :-/


When we can legally carry AK 47's on the water and shoot first ask questions later ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Be fun to watch full throttle through a sawgrass pond.
At that level you could reach out and grab a gator for dinner
before he even knew you were there. Assuming you survived the sawgrass.
Or your arm stayed intact. 

Hold it a minute... 
...Yes dear, I did put the epoxy away...No I didn't have the garage doors open...
...I don't care what it says on the label...I have to go now...


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

> hmmm, not sure what to think other than after 30 or so years I still hate jet ski's messing around where I fish and now it looks like I'm gonna have a reason to start hating kayaker's for the same reason.  When will it end.  :-/


I already had a reason to hate (some) kayakers. They spread out and block the whole river, or paddle in the channel making me get off plane when I can't get back on plane for a mile.
Inconsiderate boaters are not restricted to jet skis. I have seen them
in every thing that floats


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

If they R in channel can ya pass 'em on plane ?



Coast guard gonna Hafta Re-Write the Rules ...

 Dave


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Weird looking. Is it stable and how much does it cost? It looks kinda cool but ya never know. I can't imagine it being stable at speed. And what level of safety regs does it have to follow? Kayak or motor boat? I would love to have one for fishing N end of the lagoon. YOu could really sneak up on the fish and then paddle once you're there.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9ryf-Uam0g


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

> If they R in channel can ya pass 'em on plane ?
> 
> 
> Dave


Ya if you want to endanger the life of somebody else :-/
I think it's called Etiquette


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That was in jest 

I Think Jet Ski Rules Apply ...

Dave


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

> hmmm, not sure what to think other than after 30 or so years I still hate jet ski's messing around where I fish and now it looks like I'm gonna have a reason to start hating kayaker's for the same reason.  When will it end.  :-/


Don't be a kayak hater, thats a powered vessle, motorized something,
Just another jet-ski in disguise. Kayaks have paddles.

Looks too small to use for any purpose other than recreational, or terrorizing the flats. Load limit 200# is not much, I'm 200#, how could ya carry any fishing gear, except mayeb a pocket rocket rod.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I see a use. Offshore we'd run into tripletail in the weedlines.
Couldn't get them to hit. I like to eat tripletail, a lot.
Get so frustrated we'd grab the landing net, lay down on
the gunnel, motor through the weedline and scoop them up.
Didn't work all the time, but often enough to make it worth the try.
You could launch at Port Canaveral and run out the channel
and swat at tripletail. Might be a lot of fun. ;D


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

> > If they R in channel can ya pass 'em on plane ?
> >
> >
> > Dave
> ...


X2, besides you being responsible for your own wake


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm with deerfly...I have enough problems with idiots 
on jet skis on flats, no combustion and no motor areas
and all....I see little socially redeeming value to this thing
from my point of view. 
But everyone is looking from a slightly or vastly different
place....  Dave


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > hmmm, not sure what to think other than after 30 or so years I still hate jet ski's messing around where I fish and now it looks like I'm gonna have a reason to start hating kayaker's for the same reason.  When will it end.  :-/
> 
> 
> When we can legally carry AK 47's on the water and shoot first ask questions later ;D


There's nothing that says you can't, as long as it's not full auto


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll take first patrol on the south lagoon.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You are my hero! That is the best looking Gladesmen EVER!!


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

I think that "thing" would be great as a powered top water plug for Great Whites ;D I'll call Discover Channel for the next Shark Week.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ftr... my comment was mostly tongue in cheek. I don't hate yakers or even jet skiers. I hate inconsiderate bastards in any public area and especially hate them when they are operating potentially dangerous machinery in public places or innocuous stuff like canoes and kayaks in hazardous ways (like Duane mentioned). I'm not one to espouse the idiom that we all have to get along either, but when we're in close proximity to each other we need to consider our actions, legislated, local etiquette or otherwise.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Deerfly, picture it, you're in a favorite roadside oyster creek sneaking up on some nice juvie tarpon with your flyrod. Quiet, cicadas buzzing in the trees, getting ready to lay out a nice little roll cast and in the distance a hint of something not quite right...

< http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKWSCH4iDPo >

I think they should come with a target already painted on the transom.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey ! Reminds me of my "airboat maureders" Post ... LOL


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Hey Deerfly, picture it, you're in a favorite roadside oyster creek sneaking up on some nice juvie tarpon with your flyrod. Quiet, cicadas buzzing in the trees, getting ready to lay out a nice little roll cast and in the distance a hint of something not quite right...
> 
> < http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKWSCH4iDPo >
> 
> I think they should come with a target already painted on the transom.


they do have a way of ruining "the" moment don't they.  At least those clowns were wearing life jackets.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey joe w i bet you can run that thig sanding up!


----------

